# Tunze



## garfield (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi there,

Has anyone used Tunze Skimmer? I am looking at Tunze 9011.

Thanjs


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Heard nothing but good things, but if you have a sump one of the in sump models of skimmers is usually quite a bit cheaper.


----------

